# Sled altering



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

I've aquired a 97 yammie srx 700. I've also got a 94 vmax with many extras. one of the extras is a 136 track and the rail system too. 

Is it possible to put the extra 136 & rail on the srx? 

If so is there any secrets I may need to know about prior to starting the project?

I will obviously need to extend the tunnel etc.

Any help would be great. or is it I'm trying to make a mtn out of a mole hill? 

I will give my appreciation in advance for any and all help. Thanks


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Try posting here:

http://www.snowest.com/


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Dave.

Joe Kinney


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

The local forum: is sledmods

Better for getting to know local people.

Snowest is a great forum for posting questions on your sled. Also check out the local section under ridding area's: COlorado


----------

